

New Study Shows Aspirin Reduces Cancer Risk - robertmakdi
http://www.fellowgeek.com/a-Aspirin-Reduces-Cancer-Risk.html

======
michaelpinto
I spoke to a friend of mine who's a scientist -- her thinking on the fly is
that there may be some sort of connection to aspirin fighting inflammation (I
asked her in the context why aspirin might leo prevent heart attacks).

